# Light Or Dark on Sand Hoodie?



## tommyn (Dec 11, 2016)

Hey guys,
So I recently ordered a SAND gildan heavy blend adault sweatshirt that is 100% cotton. I wanted to know if I should you light or dark transfer paper. I really dont want to mess this up. 
Is there any advice or "should not do" I should have before proceeding with the light or dark transfer paper?
Thank you!


----------

